# My hamster is a poop >:c



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He never walks up to my hand and he isn't cuddly....will he ever chill out and sit on my lap?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> He never walks up to my hand and he isn't cuddly....will he ever chill out and sit on my lap?



It's always important to know a lot about a pet before you get them. Most hamsters aren't that social, and if you want that in a rodent, you'd be better off with a rat. But, given that he/she is now your pet, enjoy it for what it is. They are not cuddly animals, but do enjoy eating fresh veggies, and using a wheel 

Gwen


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I did lots of research before getting him, and I had one before. Oh well he's still cool.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine is like that too, so I say if you want a cuddly small pet, get a cat.  Hamsters arent snuggly critters.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bettafish15 said:


> Mine is like that too, so I say if you want a cuddly small pet, get a cat.  Hamsters arent snuggly critters.


Yeah I agree. I have a cat and she is my homie. But I want to get rats someday.


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

i had a hamster when i was a kid. it was the most unfriendly thing ever. never wanted to be touched, and tended to bite when picked up.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL My hamster bites, so I just wear gloves when handling him, no big deal. Alot of people dont think of gloves so they sit there and whine about how their hamster bites them ahaha!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

bettafish15 said:


> LOL My hamster bites, so I just wear gloves when handling him, no big deal. Alot of people dont think of gloves so they sit there and whine about how their hamster bites them ahaha!


My hamster is not agressive, but he is shy....since i posted this though, he has warmed up to me a little. I think I chose the wrong pet...but I'll just take good care of him for the rest of his life and know better next time.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I heard that you need to do it in baby steps and need to gain your trust.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

My husband will tell you that hamsters are mean and bite. But I had hamsters as a kid and was never bit by them. I had a teddy bear named Peaches (found out later she was a he) and I used to carry him around in my pocket. He loved interacting with me and my friends.

I had another hamster named Remington Steel (that will date me for anyone who knows who that is)

The best small furry pet I've ever owned were guinea pigs! OMG, I love them! They coo and are friendly if handled properly, and they do this funny thing called 'popcorning'. They hop up and down and around. It's so cute!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah hamsters aren't the way to go for friendly rodent pets IME. Guineas are work, but they're the greatest. I've owned four, and they were as sweet as could be. I've also heard fabulous things about rats. As for the hamster, I would just do some research on how to care for him as best you can and accept that he might not ever be the cuddly cute pet you imagined. However, they're fun to watch!


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

If you have young children I would suggest guineas (cavies). They are easier to handle. Hamsters and gerbils are so small it would be easy for children to drop them suddenly. They move so quickly they'd be off like a shot under the furniture or appliances. Guineas aren't as quick and being bigger can't hide in tiny places.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> LOL My hamster bites, so I just wear gloves when handling him, no big deal. Alot of people dont think of gloves so they sit there and whine about how their hamster bites them ahaha!


I have a rat who will only bite gloves!  He is so scared of them. He loves to be held, though...just not by gloved hands. 

Rats really are the bestest. So cuddley, so affectionate, so happy to be with you.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Definitely, hamsters are not very friendly.in general. They are testy animals. Been bitten more times than I will ever bother to count. If you want, as suggested, either a rat or guinea pig will do. Might add you have to clean the cage frequently if you go for guinea pigs. They're fascinatingly friendly however.


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually, it depends on the breed of hamsters, All dwarf breeds are known for being feisty. However Syrians( aka Teddy Bear) hamsters are pretty sweet and docile. 

My fancy Russian dwarf Wuddin nips from time to time, however my two Syrians have never ever bitten and they even come up to door of their cages to greet me at night. They have to be the sweetest things ^^

And the way to a hammies heart is treats, Yogurt drops, sun flower seeds, peanuts, Pumpkin seeds, etc. Just go slow, and don't force yourself on the hammie.

Also, In my personal opinion Guinea Pigs have a lot of flaws and not as many plus's. A list of which being, Their food is very expensive, they smell very very badly(worse then anything i've ever smelt, ever.), because they smell badly you have to clean them out often. They can be loud, one of my boys nips really hard for some odd reason, piggies are often very skittish,there are no properly sized cages on the market(you have to make a c&c cage, they are very fragile and last but not least, they require salad every day.

On the plus side, they are cute and fun to hold.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ +1

That is how I got my hamster to be super friendly. Just go slow. : D

On the subject of Cookiedough, he is a funny little bugger. If you take him out to play too often or too long he'll get stressed and do weird things like bring all of his bedding, and food into his wheel and live there. 

On the other hand, when you do hold him he loves to be snuggled. He'll even fall asleep in my arms. :3 I got him so comfortable with me, by just taking my time and letting him warming up to me. 

But he STINKS! xD


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeahhh.. i only like one type of hamster. Chinese Dwarf Hamsters. cutest most docile hammies ever. any other type of hamster have bitten me. lol.

but my pet mice are really nice. not very cuddly still but they're cute and funny. they also do that pop corning thing that guinea pigs do. :]


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love mices.  http://www.adoptapet.com.au/search/...gionID=2&animalType=73&submitbtn=Find+Animals Look at these little cuties! But I can't adopt them.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I love mices.  http://www.adoptapet.com.au/search/...gionID=2&animalType=73&submitbtn=Find+Animals Look at these little cuties! But I can't adopt them.


D'AWWW! How precious! I think mice are cool....My friend had one when we were kids.....The little dude lived to be 6yrs....


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

My ham is a syrian. : D He has a large habitrail setup.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with everyone. Hamsters are not the cuddliest. I would NEVER cuddle with Master Nero, my Black Mottled Russian Dwarf Hamster. He is so cage aggressive, but once he is out he is fine. I upgraded him from a 10 gallon to a 20 gallon L. He is getting better. Reason I got all the ball of upgrading him. He flew at my hand like the killer rabbit on Monty python. O.O


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I am the only on with an ultra-cuddly hamster! D:


----------

